# Former fishing vessels converted to standby Grampians



## grahamtowa

Hi, am currently researching fishing vessels built by John Lewis of Aberdeen, and am trying to trace info on any surviving boats, including those converted for standby use or other purposes. i beleive the Craig Group had some, renamed as Grampians. Can anyone help with further info or pics?(Thumb)


----------



## jack gault

*north star ships*

HI GRAHAM
Just been reading your post about the John Lewis Ships.I don't know if the information I have is any use to you I worked for North Star from 1985 to 1988 and then again from 1993 till 2005. In the first three years I was employed by them I did 27 trips, 19 of which was aboard old trawlers. I have the full list of 33 ships they owned or operated at that time, 27 of them were old trawlers. I have all there names both when they were trawling and Stand By there were John Lewis ships among them.I also have photos of the Grampian Star x Boston Nimrod, Grampian Rose x Norwegian Purse Seiner/ whale catcher and the Grampian Hunter x Fleetwood Trawler Zonia x Artic Brigand.
Best wishes
Jack Gault


----------



## grahamtowa

Hi, Jack, thanks for replying. Have done a bit book searching to find if these boats were lewis built or not. Boston Nimrod was built at Hessle, and Arctic Brigand was built atBeverley, so we can rule those out. The Norwegian purser is not really traceable without a name. The lists might turn up something, don't know until we try. Is it possible to get a copy by email? many thanks, Graham


----------



## Rennie Cameron

Graham, maybe the Maritime Musuem in Aberdeen could help you on your way. They had a fair amount on standby boats I believe but I have never visited personally. Andrew Lewis was well known in and around Aberdeen and when I knew him he ran the "Lewis" fleet (cica 1981). He sold off the company and I do know he was of the Lewis shipyard family because we discussed shipbuilding. He was a director of North Sound Radio here. See what you can find and if no luck come back to me. I do not however have any records persoanlly anymore....not the most exciting business but I will see what I can do


----------



## Rennie Cameron

Graham, give www.aberdeenships.com a go...may help you on the way


----------



## grahamtowa

Hi, Rennie, thanks for your reply. Am just back from going thro the Lewis stuff in the archives at the Maritime museum, found a few bits and pieces to add to my research. they asked if they could put it on their aberdeen ships website, once I've finished. Was also at the Central library, and found one or two bits of interest in their folders of press cuttings. Getting there! Thanks again, Graham


----------



## Rennie Cameron

Another source is maybe Standby Vessel Owners Association in London. They may help. All Owners get together once a month I think. How much they have on file and indeed how much they will go to any effort, I question, but a source neverthless


----------



## Thamesphil

Graham, 

Craig sold their old ex-trawler boats some time ago, as did many other standby operators, as they did not meet the new rules for standby vessels in the wake of the report into the Piper Alpha tragedy. Our database lists three former J. Lewis built fishing vessels surviving: 
Grampian Princess (Laid up)
Lamu
Scottish King

The grampian Princess is currently lying in a derelict state at Ipswich after a failed conversion project. She's alongside a non-Lewis built ship, Grampian Dawn. More info here http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=277596&cid=61

There could be others, but we delete them from the database if they're confirmed as converted out of the offshore fleet. (Having said that, the owners of the last two would seem to suggest some sort of conversion).

Phil


----------



## grahamtowa

Hi, Thamesphil, thanks for replying. I had already found that Ipswich site. I have them both as Lewis built. Grampian Princess was Lindenlea A409 (yard no 292) built 1960. Grampian Dawn was Ben Strome SN85 (yard no 318) built 1962.
Lamu was built as Ben Lui A715 (yard no 236) in 1953, then became Rongos, then Strilos as a fisheries and whaling research vessel. Was rebuilt in 2002 as luxury yacht and registered in Antigua.
Scottish King A378 (yard no 286) built 1959 became Grampian King, and is now back to Scottish King and is in private ownership at Hartlepool.
These are the only four surviving Lewis built fishing converted to standby boats that I have found so far.
I did not know that all the ex-trawler standbys had been sold off, so it looks like these four could be the last of the Lewis ones.
Have just checked that link of yours, it's not the site that I'd already found, but it is the same two boats. Many thanks for your help, Graham


----------



## Thamesphil

No problem Graham and thank you for confirming that the Lamu and Scottish King are no longer standby vessels.

Phil


----------



## DELBOYEAST

Graham,

If You Come Across Any Pics Of The Parkroyd In Your Search Would Love To Have A Copy, She Was My First Boat, Done My Trial Trip On Her With "john" The Pole
I Worked Mainly For North Star From 1964-74


----------



## a murray

my mother launched lindenlea A409 29th Dec i959, most craig stores ships reg added up to 13


----------

